# Peaceful classical music suggestion/Ludovico Eindaudi



## ClassicalBen

Hi,

Im a beginner in classical music and have been looking for peaceful classical music - I dont have a better description than that unfortunately.
Ive been listening to Divenire of Ludovico Einaudi lately and this is the type of music I would be looking for.

Could you suggest me some pieces/compositors that are similar to this music?

Thanks,
Ben.


----------



## Sonata

I enjoy some Einaudi myself. I don't think Philip Wesley is considered classical, but he's written and played some beautiful solo piano music. So has David Nevue. For more traditional classical, check out Chopin's Nocturnes.


----------



## Taneyev

Try anything by Frederick Delius. More peaceful composer than him, i don't know any.


----------



## ClassicalBen

Thanks guys! Will listen to these tomorrow.
Keep them coming


----------



## halftone

Hello, ClassicalBen,

I am a newbie on this forum and this is my first post. I am unfamiliar with Einaudi's music so I haven't any idea of your musical preferences. I can, however, recommend a piece of music that transports me to another realm; that is the music of Debussy, and in particular an EMI CD entitled "Dreams". Especially immersive is the cut, "La Cathedrale Engloutie" (Sunken Cathedral).
The entire disk is exclusively piano music performed by the fabulous Aldo Ciccolini. Who could ask for more relaxation?


----------



## Sid James

'Holy Minimalism' might be the go for you, ClassicalBen. 
Try these:

John Tavener - 'The Protecting Veil for cello & orchestra'





Arvo Part - 'Summa' (version for string orch.)





Other similar composers are Giya Kancheli, Henryck Gorecki and similar but a bit different is Eric Whitacre.


----------



## ClassicalBen

Thanks a lot for all the quick suggestions!
Ive been listening to Philip Wesley this morngin, Sonata; great advice - it was/is exactly what I am looking for!


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## Sonata

Ben: glad I could help!

Black udder: I'm definitely going to check out the FF music. I have some on my iPod actually, pretty good stuff.


----------

